
Ask:how do you manage high and low performers - hnfoobar
Some examples please
======
hnfoobar
I will be taking management role and have been IC for long time. In my team I
will have a mix of high and low performers and wanted to see what's the next
way to manage this team. I will be doing some management training as well but
wanted to see how others manage the team by examples and approach.

~~~
tytytytytytytyt
I would find out how they are underperforming and why.

------
hnfoobar
Can someone please share how they manage this is technical team/projects in a
competitive environment

~~~
tytytytytytytyt
Can you be less vague, a lot less vague?

